# Mit externem Akku mit USB/Micro USB Anschluss das Notebook laden?



## DeaD-A1m (13. März 2014)

Hallo liebe PCGler,

ich wollt mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, mit einem externen Akku (ich einen ähnlichen wie diesen http://image.ec21.com/image/wenyuezong/oimg_GC07516246_CA07516458/Wopow_Power_Bank_PD001-4400mAh.jpg) das Notebook etwas länger am Leben zu halten? Angeschlossen wird der Akku normalerweise mit Micro USB, und geladen mit normalem USB. Könnte man den Akku auch irgendwie an das Laptop (Schenker P303) über den Stromanschluss anschliessen bzw. hätte das einen Sinn? (Ext. Akku hat eine Kapazität von 5200mA)

Ich würde mich über Antworten freuen 

lg

Maka aka DeaDa1m


----------



## Aer0 (13. März 2014)

Also per usb wirst du ein Notebook warscheinlich nicht laden können.
Es gibt jedoch auch "power banks" welche einen Anschluss zum laden von z.b. Notebooks haben.
Diese hier zum Beispiel: 
http://www.amazon.de/Intocircuit®12...862&sr=8-3-spell&keywords=power+bnak+notebook
es gibt mehrere verschiedene davon.


----------



## Jeretxxo (13. März 2014)

Ist das denn rentabel? Was würde denn ein Ersatzakku für dein gerät kosten?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es Powerpacks für's Notebook gibt die viel kleiner sind als ein zweiter Akku und ohne den Größenvorteil (evtl. der Preisvorteil) wüsste ich nicht wozu man ein Powerpack für das Notebook bräuchte.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (13. März 2014)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten!
@Aer0: Ich meinte auch nicht PER Usb, sondern viel mehr ob es einen Adapter von USB auf, wie heisst diese Steckerart eigentlich...Stromstecker vom Laptop.
Ich habe mir deinen Link mal angekuckt, sieht eigentlich nicht schlecht aus, das könnte eine brauchbare Alternative sein.
@Jeretxxxo: Ein Ersatzakku würde mich etwa 80 Euro kosten, was mir aber deutlich zu viel ist. Ich möchte eigentlich nur,dass mein Laptop 1-2 Stunden länger aushält.

lg


----------



## Aer0 (13. März 2014)

also usb zu laptopladesteckeradapter wirds wohl eher nicht geben, da usb 3 maximal 5 watt abgibt, notebook ladegeräte jedoch im bereich zwischen 20-80 watt verlaufen.
vieleicht kannst du dir mit nem dc-dc transformator selbst was bastelln, falls das gerät mehr strom über usb hergibt, empfehlen würde ich es aber nicht.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (18. März 2014)

Hmm, danke dann noch mal für die Antwort..dann muss ich wohl oder übel doch auf ein original Ersatzakku zurückgreifen :/


----------

